# Where did pricenetwork guys go?



## walleye (Oct 27, 2010)

There used to be lots of people selling cichlids in pricenetwork website. The website was acquired, don't know when. But, do you know where they moved? Thanks.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Pricenetwork is still there, go to Canadian deals community, you will find it. But forum is dead since alot of people have moved to this site.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

walleye said:


> There used to be lots of people selling cichlids in pricenetwork website. The website was acquired, don't know when. But, do you know where they moved? Thanks.


www.pnaquaria.com


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

It is still around but like said above there is NO traffic.

I think people are sick of internet fish sales or something, even here seems less busy than in the past year.


----------

